# wozu dient "Volltext" im phpmyadmin?



## methodus (1. Oktober 2002)

ok, ich wollte eigentlich wegen so nem rotz kein neuen thread öffnen, aber ich hab hier etwas rumgesucht und es kamen irgendwie nur 4 treffer mit dem wort volltext raus, die mir alle nichts geholfen haben...

und zwar steht bei phpmyadmin 

...sel  Index  Unique  *Volltext*

Ich wollte die Dokumentation von mysql.com durchlesen, doch die seite ist gleichmal komplett leer (bis auf einen kommentar)

ich habe mal auf diesen link volltext geklickt und plötzlich stand bei indiezes das hier:


```
Indizes : [Dokumentation]
Name         Typ      Kardinalität      Aktion      Feld 
PRIMARY      PRIMARY  0            Löschen  Ändern  ID  
name         FULLTEXT keine        Löschen  Ändern  name  
                                                    anforderung  
anforderung  FULLTEXT keine        Löschen  Ändern  anforderung
```

das heißt also ich habe bei name FULLTEXT für name selbst und zugleich noch für anforderung stehen.

da ich später ne volltextsuche mit basteln wollte hab ich die felder name und anforderungen auf volltext gesetzt. wie gesagt, die onlinehilfe von mysql konnte mir reichlich wenig weiterhelfen, deswegen frag ich hier: wozu dient FULLTEXT wirklich, und wie verwende ich das?

danke für die beantwortung meiner... noob-mäßigen frage


----------



## melmager (1. Oktober 2002)

da ist es 

http://www.mysql.com/doc/en/Fulltext_Search.html


----------



## methodus (1. Oktober 2002)

Blöde Documentation, hat mir einfach was vorenthalten! 

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

